# Ahna Capri 7/6/1944 - 8/19/2010



## granfire (Aug 25, 2011)

A day late and a dollar short...

I just now read that the Actress Ahna Capri, known among other parts for the role of 'Tania' in Enter the Dragon passed away last year after being involved in a traffic accident.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0135622/bio


----------

